# TPTP - Ich kriegst nicht hin



## SilencerandLois (4. April 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe heute soeben die neueste Version von TPTP für Eclipse installiert, und nach Anleitung den  "New Technology Agent" installiert.

Mein Problem ist: es passiert rein gar nichts... Wenn ich die Klasse mit "Profile AS" starte, so muss ich zuerst einen Monitor auswählen. Ich nehmen den für Java 1.5 (mein Code ist auch danach kompiliert). Nachdem ich auf okay klicke, wechselt Eclipse auch in das Profile-Fenster.
Das wars aber schon... sonst geschieht nichts. Nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung bekommen ich. Im Profiling-Monitor steht nur meine Klasse, welche ich mit meinem Profiler gestartet habe, und das wars. Von Ergebnissen keine Spur.

Der Agent funktioniert jedenfalls: wenn ich die ACServer.exe starte, und in einem anderen Fenster den SampleClient.exe zum testen starte, so findet er auf Port 10006 den ACServer.

An was könnte das liegen? Oder mache ich irgendwas falsch?
Bin beim Profilen kompletter Newbie... Hoffe, mir kann einer helfen 

Grüße,
  Martin


----------



## zeja (4. April 2008)

Schau dir mal den Thread an: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...ent-controller-fehlt.html?highlight=profiling


----------



## SilencerandLois (5. April 2008)

Hi!
Danke für den Link; hätte man auch selber draufkönnen kommen: Suchmaschine... 

Benutze nun Yourkit: einfach installieren und loslegen; wie es auch sein sollte 
Leider habe ich aber noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, für jede Codezeile den Prozentuellen anteil der CPU anzuzeigen. Ist das in Yourkit nicht möglich? Finde nichts entsprechendes..

Was mir bei Yourkit noch auffällt:
nachdem ich das Plugin in Eclipse installiert habe, funktioniert mein Debugger nicht mehr 
Habt ihr das Problem auch?

Viele Grüße,
  Martin


----------

